# Der hundefressende Killerwaller schwimmt noch!



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2016)

*Lüdelsens Monster-Wels soll auf den Teller​*




*Der hundefressende Killerwaller schwimmt noch!​*
Na endlich neue Nachrichten vom hundefressenden Sommerlochwaller aus Lüdelsen 

Wir berichteten:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es ist nun also wieder soweit, das Sommerloch erbricht wieder hundefressende Waller...
> 
> Hier die Schilderung der AZ-online:
> http://www.az-online.de/altmark/bee...ls-luedelsen-frisst-kleinen-hund-6652109.html
> ...



Nun kommt sozusagen der Jahresabschlussbericht in der AZ-online dazu:
https://www.az-online.de/altmark/beetzendorf-diesdorf/wels-soll-teller-7091148.html

*Fakten:*
Der hundefressende Killerwaller schwimmt noch....

Trotz vieler zusätzlicher Gastangler, die es auf den Waller abgesehen hatten, nutzte das der Vereinskasse nix:
Die durften kostenlos auf den Waller angeln!

Erwischt wurde der Hundefresser dennoch nicht!

Ob es nächstes Jahr auch wieder kostenlose Möglichkeiten für Wallerangler geben wird, ist nicht aus dem Artikel heraus zu lesen.

Fakt ist:
Wir bleiben dran!!

Sollte der hundefressende Killerwaller endlich erwischt werden, hoffen wir euch zeitnah informieren zu können.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## feederbrassen (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der hundefressende Killerwaller schwimmt noch!*

Vielleicht würde sich der Waller ja 
zum Anbiss verleiten lassen wenn man einen Yorkshireterrier an einer Bojenmontge anbietet. :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der hundefressende Killerwaller schwimmt noch!*

Hab ich auch schon dran gedacht - son nen kleinen F.....lecker dran hängen und durch den Teich paddeln lassen ;-))))


----------



## Lajos1 (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der hundefressende Killerwaller schwimmt noch!*

Hallo,

das ist bestimmt einer der sagenhaften 7 Meter Waller aus der Rubrik "Wallerangeln", da muss man schon einen Rottweiler anködern sonst wird das nix. 

Petri Heil 

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der hundefressende Killerwaller schwimmt noch!*

grins - große Köder, große Fische.

Oder, wie einst Anglerlegende Trevor Housby sagte:
Mit Mäusen fängt man keine Tiger....


----------



## Dachfeger (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der hundefressende Killerwaller schwimmt noch!*

Du warst mal wieder schneller. Ich habe jedenfalls heute am Frühstückstisch herzhaft gelacht.
Vor allem soll das Monster auch noch auf den Teller. Naja wems mundet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der hundefressende Killerwaller schwimmt noch!*



Dachfeger schrieb:


> Vor allem soll das Monster auch noch auf den Teller. Naja wems mundet.


Mit Hund gespickter Wallerbraten ;-)))


----------



## wusel345 (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der hundefressende Killerwaller schwimmt noch!*

Die sollen mal Taucher reinschicken um zu überprüfen, ob der Waller noch da ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der hundefressende Killerwaller schwimmt noch!*

macht doch kein Spaß........

und Harpune darf man nicht...


----------



## Eisenkneter (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der hundefressende Killerwaller schwimmt noch!*

da muss ich immer an das buch "Das große ABC des Fischens" denken, dass ich vor 35 Jahren regelrecht verschlungen habe:

" ... selbst tote Katzen hat man ihm (dem Waller) schon serviert, und er war nicht abgeneigt...."


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der hundefressende Killerwaller schwimmt noch!*

Also den Hund mit Katze spicken und damit dann den Waller füllen - oder was wolltest Du uns damit sagen ?
;-)))


----------



## Darket (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der hundefressende Killerwaller schwimmt noch!*

Mich wundert's ja immer, dass die gefährlichen Monsterwaller da und anderswo, die sich ja sonst immer pünktlich zum Sommerloch durch die Gazetten füttern, noch keine Kleinkinder gefressen haben. Freue mich schon, wenn meine notorisch ängstliche und boulevardgläubige Schwiegermutter mir dann erzählt, dass meine Tochter im Sommer auf keinen Fall in irgendwelchen Seen plantschen darf.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der hundefressende Killerwaller schwimmt noch!*

;-))))))
Die bräuchten Zähne wie Tigersalmler, dann ein Foto und keiner badet mehr (freiwillig) ;-)))


----------



## Darket (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der hundefressende Killerwaller schwimmt noch!*

Ich hab auf Arbeit in meinem Büro über dem Schreibtisch ein Poster mit heimischen Süßwasserfichen hängen. Eine Kollegin sprach mich mal drauf an, ob in Berliner Seen denn auch Welse vorkommen, weil sie im Sommer öfter Baden geht,was ich bejaht habe. Sie fragte dann etwas ängstlich, ob die denn bei Badebetrieb denn nicht den Rückzug antreten. Als ich dann was von Nest bewachen erzählt habe,  und wie groß die werden, wurde sie ein bißchen blass um die Nase.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der hundefressende Killerwaller schwimmt noch!*

irgendwo gerade gelesen, dass jemand nun für Waller "Lebendköter" empfiehlt ;-))

Geiles Wortspiel!!


----------



## pennfanatic (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der hundefressende Killerwaller schwimmt noch!*

Ein bisschen Ot.
Wann wird gemeldet, daß ein Wolf das erste Rotkäppchen anfällt?
Ende ot


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der hundefressende Killerwaller schwimmt noch!*

Real vielleicht schneller als ein realer, dackelfressender Waller?
;-))))
OT Ende...


----------



## pennfanatic (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der hundefressende Killerwaller schwimmt noch!nhes wi*

Meines wsissens gibt es hie noch keine wölfe. Aber kann nicht mehr lange dauern.
Die kommen ja per luxusreise an......
Nicht eingewandert....
Sorry schon wieder ot#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der hundefressende Killerwaller schwimmt noch!*

daher damit hier jetzt gut mit Wölfen - danngggge ;-)))


----------



## pennfanatic (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der hundefressende Killerwaller schwimmt noch!*

Ok!   Hast recht!
So grosse aller gibt es hier nicht.

Die aus dem Rhein hier sind kleiner.
Die reichen nur führt Hamster....


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der hundefressende Killerwaller schwimmt noch!*

Aber über zweieinhalb Meter kenn ich auch ausm Rhein....


----------



## pennfanatic (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der hundefressende Killerwaller schwimmt noch!*

Aber nicht hier bei köln, oder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der hundefressende Killerwaller schwimmt noch!*

Da nicht konkret - was aber nix heissen muss. 

Im Rhein ist der Dackel eh ersoffen, bevor ihn der Waller holen kann.


----------



## pennfanatic (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der hundefressende Killerwaller schwimmt noch!*

Ja ist schon ganz schön flott unterwegs, der bach......


----------



## phatfunky (10. Dezember 2016)

Darket schrieb:


> Ich hab auf Arbeit in meinem Büro über dem Schreibtisch ein Poster mit heimischen Süßwasserfichen hängen. Eine Kollegin sprach mich mal drauf an, ob in Berliner Seen denn auch Welse vorkommen, weil sie im Sommer öfter Baden geht,was ich bejaht habe. Sie fragte dann etwas ängstlich, ob die denn bei Badebetrieb denn nicht den Rückzug antreten. Als ich dann was von Nest bewachen erzählt habe,  und wie groß die werden, wurde sie ein bißchen blass um die Nase.




Das erzähle ich auch immer die Idioten am Plötzensee, die trotz Badeverbot Rücksichtslos über meine Montage gerne schwimmen. Nur bisher hat es leider wenig geholfen. Die Meisten Badegäste scheinen den Verstand mit den Unterhosen am Ufer zu lassen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der hundefressende Killerwaller schwimmt noch!*

Musste den Zeitungsartikel ausdrucken und mitnehmen ;-)


----------



## phatfunky (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der hundefressende Killerwaller schwimmt noch!*

Hehe, ja du bringst mich auf eine noch bessere Idee: Ich hänge sie am Zaun auf, neben den Badeverbot schildern [emoji38]


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der hundefressende Killerwaller schwimmt noch!*

zum Beispiel ;-)


----------



## willmalwassagen (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der hundefressende Killerwaller schwimmt noch!*

Das mit Entenkücken und anderen Wasservögeln entspricht der Realität.
Nach Untersuchungen haben Welse bis ca. 60 cm überwiegend Krebse und Muscheln gefressen. Dann geht es los dass Fische dazu kommen, aber nie 100 % als Futter und vor allem, im Durchschnitt nur 15 cm groß.
Die großen Waller,  150cm +,   fressen  noch Fische, aber überwiegend Wassservögel und Säugetiere.
Und Welse brauchen ziemlich genau  eine Futtermenge wie Hecht und Zander.

Aus einem Vortrag im November von der Fischereiforschungsstelle Baden-Württemberg


----------



## Damyl (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der hundefressende Killerwaller schwimmt noch!*

Da hab ich mal ne tolle Doku gesehen.
Die Waller sind sogar lernfähig :q
Hier ein Ausschnitt :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QXodUL3TeKE

Das ist ja noch geiler :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lxK03sHGVs

Ich geh nicht mehr angeln |bigeyes:vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der hundefressende Killerwaller schwimmt noch!*



Damyl schrieb:


> Ich geh nicht mehr angeln |bigeyes:vik:


Zum Angeln musste ja selber nicht ins Wasser ;-)))


----------



## Damyl (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der hundefressende Killerwaller schwimmt noch!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zum Angeln musste ja selber nicht ins Wasser ;-)))


Als nächstes kommt so ein bitterböser und pflückt mich wie so ne Taube weg |evil:


----------



## Ukel (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der hundefressende Killerwaller schwimmt noch!*

Nächstes Jahr ist dieser Waller bestimmt nochmal nen Meter größer und frisst dann Beute ab Shetlandpony aufwärts :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der hundefressende Killerwaller schwimmt noch!*



Damyl schrieb:


> Als nächstes kommt so ein bitterböser und pflückt mich wie so ne Taube weg |evil:


7 - m- Waller?
;-)


----------



## NaabMäx (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der hundefressende Killerwaller schwimmt noch!*

Also wer nen Hund will hat ab jetzt Pech. Hab alle Köter vorab bestellt. 
Ja wenn der Köder zum Köter wird.


----------



## phatfunky (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der hundefressende Killerwaller schwimmt noch!*

The Real Dog - nächste Kunstköder von Savage Gear. Mit abnehmbaren Schwanz und Auswahl zwischen kurzen und langen Beinen [emoji16]


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der hundefressende Killerwaller schwimmt noch!*



phatfunky schrieb:


> The Real Dog - nächste Kunstköder von Savage Gear. Mit abnehmbaren Schwanz und Auswahl zwischen kurzen und langen Beinen [emoji16]


:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## phatfunky (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der hundefressende Killerwaller schwimmt noch!*

Rein zufällig hat mir am Wochenende einen Arbeitskollegen folgendes verschickt.

https://vimeo.com/195262887

Wir haben gerade eben darüber gequatscht und überlegt, warum eigentlich, was hat sie rein gelockt und vor allem warum so viele?

Mit erschrecken ist es uns im gleichen Moment eingefallen: Fleisch!!!

Das ist gruselig! [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Der hundefressende Killerwaller schwimmt noch!*

Krasses Video, nur wird der Grund für den Aufenthalt der Waller im Auto wohl der Unterstand sein.
Wie man auf dem Video gut erkennen kann ist es Winter, die Zeit wo sich Waller ohnehin im Winterlager versammeln, hier praktischerweise im Autowrack!
Das der Karren mal "Fleisch" beinhaltete, wird wohl schon länger her sein, so wie es aussieht liegt dieser ja schon länger im Wasser.

Jürgen


----------



## phatfunky (12. Dezember 2016)

Logische Erklärung. Stimmt, ich hatte nicht daran gedacht, dass es Winter ist. Dann bin ich doch beruhigt


----------



## Dachfeger (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der hundefressende Killerwaller schwimmt noch!*

Hier  https://www.az-online.de/altmark/beetzendorf-diesdorf/wels-schweinehund-8818935.html  geht es auch weiter. |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der hundefressende Killerwaller schwimmt noch!*

Guckst Du:
Lüdelsener See: AUFRUF ZUR WALLERJAGD - Jetzt auch mit Boot


----------



## Dachfeger (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der hundefressende Killerwaller schwimmt noch!*

Sorry überlesen. Sonst lösch hier einfach.


----------



## Carsten_ (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Der hundefressende Killerwaller schwimmt noch!*

Wie gerne würde ich unter Wasser Mäuschen spielen und mir das zusammenleben mit so einem Riesenfisch ansehen


----------

